# Que no sea



## CoCoDriL0

Hola, la frase que me resulta problemática es la siguiente: *encuentra otro amigo que no sea tan problemático como este*

Para la cual me hago un lío para decirla, 
la 1º opción diría "find (you) another friend who* doesn't be* so problematic as this one"

y la duda que tengo es si podría decir tambien "Find another friend *who aren't be* so problematic as this one" pero me duena fatal

y la última sería ya en slang que para qué ponerla, (sería " find[...] *who aint be*[...]


Y esa es la duda.


----------



## kayokid

Hello.

In my opinion, it should be something like

... find another friend who *won't be as* problematic as this one...

(Just to be clear -- the options you gave are all grammatically incorrect in one form or another.)

... who doesn't be... 
... who aren't be... 
... who ain't be ...


----------



## CoCoDriL0

Puede ser, pero hay veces que se usa en presente para decir algo como " que no sea....que no coma... que no duerma" en esa forma verbal, por eso la duda, nosé si son incorrectas gramaticalmente, si me dices que si, seguramente pero me suena muchísimo haber escuchado una de esas 3 formas, sobre todo la 1º. ex

Get a job that doesn't be hard (nosé si está bien pero suena escuchar cosas de ese estilo)


----------



## ger4

I am not a native English speaker but I wonder if this translation would be possible:

"Find yourself another friend, one who isn't as problematic as this one"

Encuentra: Find (yourself)
otro: another
amigo: friend
que: ([an imaginary] one) who
no sea (subjuntivo): isn't (indicativo) 
ta: as
problemático: problematic
como: as
este: this one 

As English doesn't have a subjunctive form in this sentence, the construction with "...one who..." might express the fact that the person is just an imaginary one...


----------



## elprofe

1- Ese tiempo verbal que buscas (duerma, sea, tenga, escriba, oiga, escuche, vea, ponga...) es presente, así que se conjuga igual que duerme, es, tiene, escribe, oye...

2- "Don´t be / doesn´t be" no existe. El verbo "to be" se puede negar él mismo, así que aunque con todos los demás verbos sí que tengamos que poner "doesn´t sleep/have/write/hear/see..." con "to be" no vamos a poner "doesn´t be" sino "is not" (o Isn´t).

_Find a friend who *is not* as troublesome as him.
Find a friend who *doesn´t sleep* as much as him
Find a friend who *doesn´t have* two brothers._

3- La única vez que vamos a poder poner el verbo auxiliar "to do" con el verbo "to be" es en las imperativas:
_Don´t be so stupid
Don´t be so stubborn
Don´t be so impatient_


----------



## CoCoDriL0

elprofe said:


> 1- Ese tiempo verbal que buscas (duerma, sea, tenga, escriba, oiga, escuche, vea, ponga...) es presente, así que se conjuga igual que duerme, es, tiene, escribe, oye...
> 
> 2- "Don´t be / doesn´t be" no existe. El verbo "to be" se puede negar él mismo, así que aunque con todos los demás verbos sí que tengamos que poner "doesn´t sleep/have/write/hear/see..." con "to be" no vamos a poner "doesn´t be" sino "is not" (o Isn´t).
> 
> _*Find a friend who is not as troublesome as him.    ---- *Podría decir "find a friend who* not be ...." ?¿??¿?¿?¿*
> Find a friend who *doesn´t sleep* as much as him
> Find a friend who *doesn´t have* two brothers._
> 
> 3- La única vez que vamos a poder poner el verbo auxiliar "to do" con el verbo "to be" es en las imperativas:
> _Don´t be so stupid
> Don´t be so stubborn
> Don´t be so impatient_


----------



## CoCoDriL0

kayokid said:


> Hello.
> 
> In my opinion, it should be something like
> 
> ... find another friend who *won't be as* problematic as this one...
> 
> (Just to be clear -- the options you gave are all grammatically incorrect in one form or another.)
> 
> ... who doesn't be...
> ... who aren't be...
> ... who ain't be ...



Gracias, creo que es lo que buscaba, pero he visto en foros frases tipo " who aint be [...] " y me desconcierta


----------



## levmac

1) This is the present tense. *To be* has no auxiliary.

I am (not)
You are (not)
He is (not)
We are (not)
They are (not)

That's it. No doesn't, aren't be, nothing!


2) "Ain't" is slang for am not/isn't/aren't as well as haven't/hasn't (present perfect). It's fairly universal, but some people will think you are uneducated if you use it, I guess.

I ain't interested = I am not interested
You ain't coming = You are not coming
He ain't gay = He isn't gay

I ain't done anything = I haven't done anything.
You ain't been around here for a while = You haven't been...
He ain't seen anything = He hasn't seen anything.

Of the above examples, the second set sound especially inelegant to me, but that's a personal feeling. 


3) "He ain't be" is only possible in Black American English (as far as I know). It's an extension of their extended use of be.

He be working = (non-standard, highly stigmatised) He is working

He ain't be working = (non-standard, highly stigmatised) He isn't working


----------



## CoCoDriL0

levmac said:


> 1) This is the present tense. *To be* has no auxiliary.
> 
> I am (not)
> You are (not)
> He is (not)
> We are (not)
> They are (not)
> 
> That's it. No doesn't, aren't be, nothing!
> 
> 
> 2) "Ain't" is slang for am not/isn't/aren't as well as haven't/hasn't (present perfect). It's fairly universal, but some people will think you are uneducated if you use it, I guess.
> 
> I ain't interested = I am not interested
> You ain't coming = You are not coming
> He ain't gay = He isn't gay
> 
> I ain't done anything = I haven't done anything.
> You ain't been around here for a while = You haven't been...
> He ain't seen anything = He hasn't seen anything.
> 
> Of the above examples, the second set sound especially inelegant to me, but that's a personal feeling.
> 
> 
> 3) "He ain't be" is only possible in Black American English (as far as I know). It's an extension of their extended use of be.
> 
> He be working = (non-standard, highly stigmatised) He is working
> 
> He ain't be working = (non-standard, highly stigmatised) He isn't working



Entonces para decir "*encuentra otro amigo que no seatan problemático como este" **

Should I say "Find another friend who isn't/doesn't so [...] ?¿?¿ or "Find another friend who isn't be [...] ?¿?
Could I say "Find another friend who ain't be [...] ?¿?¿ 

Lo de Ain't be exactamente se lo he escuchado a latinos blancos (mexican@s) from Texas, California y Louisiana.
Lo que pasa es que me ha sonado mal, se que se puede decir "He won't be..." pero en presente "he be.../isn't be" .. pues me ha sonado mal pero 
no parece que lo use poca gente esa forma, sobre todo entre gente por lo que veo de entre 13-17 años
*


----------



## elprofe

Lo que no puede ser es que estés intentando usar la forma "ain't" sin ni siquiera saber cómo se forma el verbo "to be" en presente...
No digas "he be", ni "he isn´t be" ni "he ain't be" ni nada por el estilo.

"Be" es como se llama el verbo, el verbo "to be". Cuando vayamos a usarlo, la mayoría de las veces vamos a tener que poner algo diferente, no "be". El presente del verbo "be" es lo que te ha puesto Levmac en #8, y como bien ha puesto, no lleva auxiliar cuando queremos negarlo:
I am tall ---> I am not tall
you are tall --> you are not tall
He is tall ---> he is not tall
we are tall --> we are not tall
they are tall --> they are not tall

En la expresión "que no sea", el verbo "ser" está en presente de subjuntivo, así que ellos usarán el presente también en inglés:
*que no sea = who is not* (para personas)
*que no sea = that/which is not *(para cosas)


----------



## CoCoDriL0

elprofe said:


> Lo que no puede ser es que estés intentando usar la forma "ain't" sin ni siquiera saber cómo se forma el verbo "to be" en presente...
> No digas "he be", ni "he isn´t be" ni "he ain't be" ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> "Be" es como se llama el verbo, el verbo "to be". Cuando vayamos a usarlo, la mayoría de las veces vamos a tener que poner algo diferente, no "be". El presente del verbo "be" es lo que te ha puesto Levmac en #8, y como bien ha puesto, no lleva auxiliar cuando queremos negarlo:
> I am tall ---> I am not tall
> you are tall --> you are not tall
> He is tall ---> he is not tall
> we are tall --> we are not tall
> they are tall --> they are not tall
> 
> En la expresión "que no sea", el verbo "ser" está en presente de subjuntivo, así que ellos usarán el presente también en inglés:
> *que no sea = who is not* (para personas)
> *que no sea = that/which is not (para cosas)*



Perdona, no es que no sepa usar el verbo to be, 1º, he hecho una pregunta para tener una aclaración.
2º, lo de "he be" "he ain't be" no me lo invento yo, lo he escuchado y bastante, ahí arriba *Levmac* también me ha aclarado bastante,
y perdona pero como ya te he dicho, "he ain't be" lo he escuchado muchisimo, a nativos, por eso lo he puesto, porque me parece que está mal, que suena mal
y por lo visto hay un nativo que también lo ha escuchado como veo, la cosa es saber si se podría decir así, no hablo qde ue esté gramaticalmente correcto que sé que no es 
así pero lo escucho bastante, por eso he preguntado, para algo está el foro no? aesi qu no te subas de tono porque aquí solo he hecho una pregunta
que por cierto me la ha aclarado muy bien Levmac. Gracias por tu opinión tambien, y como ya dije son dudas...ya que me he hecho un lio...


----------



## Forero

En presente de subjuntivo decimos "I be", "you be", "he/she/it be", "we be", "they be":

_It is most important that I_/_you_/etc._ be more respectful of my_/_your_/etc._ friends._

Y el negativo es "I/you/etc. not be":

_It is most important that I_/_you_/etc._ not be such a problem to my_/_your_/etc._ friends._

Pero no se usa subjuntivo en la traducción de "amigo que no sea", lo que debe ser "friend that/who is not", indicativo.


----------



## elprofe

CoCoDriL0 said:


> Perdona, no es que no sepa usar el verbo to be, 1º, he hecho una pregunta para tener una aclaración.
> 2º, lo de "he be" "he ain't be" no me lo invento yo, lo he escuchado y bastante, ahí arriba *Levmac* también me ha aclarado bastante,
> y perdona pero como ya te he dicho, "he ain't be" lo he escuchado muchisimo, a nativos, por eso lo he puesto, porque me parece que está mal, que suena mal
> y por lo visto hay un nativo que también lo ha escuchado como veo, la cosa es saber si se podría decir así, no hablo qde ue esté gramaticalmente correcto que sé que no es
> así pero lo escucho bastante, por eso he preguntado, para algo está el foro no? aesi qu no te subas de tono porque aquí solo he hecho una pregunta
> que por cierto me la ha aclarado muy bien Levmac. Gracias por tu opinión tambien, y como ya dije son dudas...ya que me he hecho un lio...



Primero, estás perdonado, no hace falta que me lo pidas tantas veces 
Segundo, si lees tu primer mensaje, ves que preguntas si se puede decir "doesn't be" o "aren't be", lo que demuestra que no sabías cómo funciona el verbo "to be" en presente. 
Tercero, no saber usar el verbo "to be" no es nada malo, si todo el mundo supiera esas cosas, este foro no existiría. No creas que te lo dije a malas, así que no te lo tomes como un ataque.


----------



## levmac

CoCoDriL0 said:


> Entonces para decir "*encuentra otro amigo que no seatan problemático como este" **
> 
> Should I say "Find another friend who isn't/doesn't so [...] ?¿?¿ or "Find another friend who isn't be [...] ?¿?
> Could I say "Find another friend who ain't be [...] ?¿?¿
> 
> Lo de Ain't be exactamente se lo he escuchado a latinos blancos (mexican@s) from Texas, California y Louisiana.
> Lo que pasa es que me ha sonado mal, se que se puede decir "He won't be..." pero en presente "he be.../isn't be" .. pues me ha sonado mal pero
> no parece que lo use poca gente esa forma, sobre todo entre gente por lo que veo de entre 13-17 años
> *



Normal: Find another friend who isn't so problematic.

Informal: Find another friend who ain't so problematic.

Con "ain't be", solo lo he visto al realizar una búsqueda, no sé utilizarlo. Mi instinto sería "ain't be so problemat" ya que decir "isn't" es seguir la regla, y por tanto "isn't be so problematic" suena 50-50 bien-mal. 


Yo que tú, no lo utilizaría y punto. Con alguien que no lo dice, sonarás muy gueto, y si lo utilizas mal con alguien que sí lo dice, sonarás tonto. Es como las palabrotas; si no las empleas bien, quedas como un niño.


----------



## Wjames2

CoCoDriL0 said:


> Gracias, creo que es lo que buscaba, pero he visto en foros frases tipo " who aint be [...] " y me desconcierta



Yo nunca, repito, nunca diría "ain't be." No es gramaticalmente correcta y además suena muy fea. Es más, "ain't" es muy poco usada. Si la dices, sonarás pobremente educado/a. Recomiendo que no uses "ain't" porque es muy difícil entender en qué situaciones cabe decirla. Recuerda que "ain't" significa "am not" o "are not", pero nunca "is not".

En cuanto a la frase, sería, "Find another friend who isn't as problematic as this one." Creo también que otra buena traducción es "Find another friend who won't be as problematic as this one." "Sea" puede ser del presente o del futuro, ya que "fuere" apenas se usa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Wjames2

Pues, debería haber dicho que dónde vivo yo, "ain't" es normal por "I am not" y "you/we/they are". Sin embargo, el uso de "ain't" en vez de "is not" suena lo mas mal educado.

Sí, se peuede decir, pero para mi registro, es lo más informal y mal educado.


----------



## Peterdg

There used to be a famous British television series in the seventies that was called "It Ain't Half Hot Mum".


----------



## levmac

Wjames2 said:


> Pues, debería haber dicho que dónde vivo yo, "ain't" es normal por "I am not" y "you/we/they are". Sin embargo, el uso de "ain't" en vez de "is not" suena lo mas mal educado.
> 
> Sí, se peuede decir, pero para mi registro, es lo más informal y mal educado.



Será algo regional. En general reemplaza to have y to be, pero el artículo en la Wikipedia me ha recordado que también puede ser "did not" en algunos dialectos.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ain't#Contractions_of_to_do_not

Creo que todo el mundo tiene bastante claro que es algo de un registro muy informal.


----------



## CoCoDriL0

Forero said:


> En presente de subjuntivo decimos "I be", "you be", "he/she/it be", "we be", "they be":
> 
> _It is most important that I_/_you_/etc._ be more respectful of my_/_your_/etc._ friends._
> 
> Y el negativo es "I/you/etc. not be":
> 
> _It is most important that I_/_you_/etc._ not be such a problem to my_/_your_/etc._ friends._
> 
> Pero no se usa subjuntivo en la traducción de "amigo que no sea", lo que debe ser "friend that/who is not", indicativo.




"He be buying"  ¿Cómo lo traducirías? Como "Él está comprando o él esté comprando" me puedes explicar ese uso de "you be..." lo que sea, la cosa es que lo escucho  
mucho y no sé exactamente cómo se traduce , sin ir mas lejos, hoy mismo escuché "water be free"


----------



## Peterdg

CoCoDriL0 said:


> "He be buying"  ¿Cómo lo traducirías? Como "Él está comiendo o él está comiendo" me puedes explicar ese uso de "you be..." lo que sea, la cosa es que lo escucho
> mucho y no sé exactamente cómo se traduce , sin ir mas lejos, hoy mismo escuché "water be free"


Si realmente quieres una respuesta a tu pregunta, será preciso que nos proporciones un contexto.

Si yo te preguntase cómo traducir "agua ser libre", ¿qué dirías?

Además, ¿qué tiene que ver "buying" con "comer"? Y también estás dando dos veces la misma frase: 


> "Él está comiendo o él está comiendo"


----------



## CoCoDriL0

Peterdg said:


> Si realmente quieres una respuesta a tu pregunta, será preciso que nos proporciones un contexto.
> 
> Si yo te preguntase cómo traducir "agua ser libre", ¿qué dirías?
> 
> Además, ¿qué tiene que ver "buying" con "comer"? Y también estás dando dos veces la misma frase:



Perdona no me fijé, estaba a otra cosa, quería decir comprando, ya correjí el hilo, pues mira
_he be buying_ ---- se traduciría como "él está comiendo  o.... el esté comiendo" ?¿? 
yo tambien me pregunto lo de "agua ser libre" que no lo entiendo y hoy mismo lo he escuchado, y que no sé si es un tipo de slang uso raro del to be...si alguien sabe pues eso que me explique un poco porque me suena fatal.

Como dice ahi arriba Forero, que se usa "I be...you be..." en qué sentido? 
y si, no me equivoco, escuché _*Water be free*_  y varios usos raros como "aint be" etc y la duda es esa, en texas lo dice bastante gente, sobre todo jovenes de 14-18 años por ahí
y nosé como traducen ellos eso!!

Pensando a lo que dices... (y en caso de que se use en subjuntivo, pero no sé si en este sentido...) Podría ser...."que el agua sea gratis/libre" o en presente " el agua es gratis/libre"


----------



## elprofe

En "He be buying", el verbo está en subjuntivo. Si tenemos en cuenta que en castellano usamos el subjuntivo más que en inglés, es muy probable que nosotros también usemos el subjuntivo al traducir la frase donde aparece "he be buying". Entonces, será más probable tener que traducirla como "él esté comprando" que como "el está comprando".

¿En qué sentido se usa "I be, you be, he be" etc?
El elección entre el subjuntivo o el indicativo, a menudo dependerá de la estructura global de la oración, no de la oración en sí. Es decir, "he be buying" será correcto porque la oración que la envuelva regirá o permitirá el subjuntivo.  Por ejemplo: "I suggested that *he be* nicer to his brother" o "I demand that *he leave* at once" son correctas porque "suggest" y "demand" permiten esa estructura tras ellos.


----------



## Forero

El subjuntivo tiene varios usos en inglés, y no todos corresponden a usos del subjuntivo en castellano:

_Whether he be buying or selling, his agent is supposed to be his advocate._

También hay usos de "he be buying" que no son del subjuntivo sino dialecto no estándar.

"Lo que sea" suele traducirse "whatever it is". Es decir, _-ever_ con indicativo aveces traduce el subjuntivo castellano.

No puede traducir "water be free" sin contexto.


----------



## levmac

CoCoDriL0 said:


> "He be buying"  ¿Cómo lo traducirías? Como "Él está comprando o él esté comprando" me puedes explicar ese uso de "you be..." lo que sea, la cosa es que lo escucho
> mucho y no sé exactamente cómo se traduce , sin ir mas lejos, hoy mismo escuché "water be free"



No se puede traducir. Es una forma no stándar del idioma inglés. No veo por qué habría un homólogo español. Sería como intentar traducir "compra'o" del español diciendo "boug't" o "buyed". No es de ayuda.

De todos modos, para mí, no tiene nada que ver con el subjuntivo. Es una extensión del uso del infinitivo (will be, would be) al presente. 

También, hay dos tiempos en este dialecto que no se puede traducir literalmente ni al inglés estándar: 

1) "He working" vs. 2) "He be working."

1) He is working (as in now, as I am speaking).

2) He is working (as in he works, he has a job,)


----------



## CoCoDriL0

Forero said:


> El subjuntivo tiene varios usos en inglés, y no todos corresponden a usos del subjuntivo en castellano:
> 
> _Whether he be buying or selling, his agent is supposed to be his advocate._
> 
> También hay usos de "he be buying" que no son del subjuntivo sino dialecto no estándar.
> 
> "Lo que sea" suele traducirse "whatever it is". Es decir, _-ever_ con indicativo aveces traduce el subjuntivo castellano.
> 
> No puede traducir "water be free" sin contexto.



En conclusión, "he be buying" por ejemplo podría ser "He is buying----él está comprando" si nos referimos a un dialecto, uso no estandar...etc y  en caso de subjuntivo...sería "él esté comprando O/ que él esté comprando?¿?
nose si me entiendes a lo que quiero llegar.

_*Whether he be buying* or selling, his agent is supposed to be his advocate.  _La parte en verde se podría traducir como "whether he is buying" ?¿? si/aunque él está comprando...
?¿?


----------



## Forero

CoCoDriL0 said:


> En conclusión, "he be buying" por ejemplo podría ser "He is buying----él está comprando" si nos referimos a un dialecto, uso no estandar...etc y  en caso de subjuntivo...sería "él esté comprando O/ que él esté comprando?¿?


Depende del contexto.





> nose si me entiendes a lo que quiero llegar.
> 
> _*Whether he be buying* or selling, his agent is supposed to be his advocate.  _La parte en verde se podría traducir como "whether he is buying" ?¿? si/aunque él está comprando...
> ?¿?


Sí. "Whether he be buying or selling" es una forma adverbial de "Whether he is buying or selling" que expresa más bien la idea de "cualquiera que sea el caso". Creo que no se diría "I don't know whether he be buying or selling", por ejemplo, en lo que la cláusula de _whether_ es objeto directo.

¿Puede decirse "Sea que está comprando o vendiendo"? Es que "whether he be buying or selling" lleva una idea de subjuntivo, pero no sé si este "be" podría ser "esté" pues "if" y "whether" se traducen como "si". El inglés permite en ciertos casos que "if" y "whether" gobiernen una cláusula en presente de subjuntivo, pero el castellano prohibe presente de subjuntivo con "si".


----------



## INFOJACK

_Find a friend who *is not* as much trouble as him._


----------

